# Living In Rv Full Time This Winter



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

First of all, thank you to everyone here who has posted. I've learned so much the "easy way."

I am full timing in MT and starting to prep for Winter (average low is +20 F in Dec/Jan where I live). My 210RS is nestled on the east side of a warehouse and also protected to the north by a shed. Have 112 V and direct dump access with moving the trailer.

What is the best way to insulate the windows without turning the trailer into a cave? Any ideas better than bubble wrap?

While I'm here I might as well list what I've found on this site and others. Any other/better ideas?

1) Skirting with hay bales.
2) Having mechanics lamp turned on underneath the carriage.
3) Heat tape, foam, covered with duct tape around water hose.
4) Quartz Space Heater.

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Keith68 said:


> First of all, thank you to everyone here who has posted. I've learned so much the "easy way."
> 
> I am full timing in MT and starting to prep for Winter (average low is +20 F in Dec/Jan where I live). My 210RS is nestled on the east side of a warehouse and also protected to the north by a shed. Have 112 V and direct dump access with moving the trailer.
> 
> ...


Where in MT are you? I'm in Billings.

I wonder if you could try that plastic shrink sheeting you can get at Wally world for home use? I used to have a house with horrible windows, and that shrink-fit stuff made a huge difference, and was nearly unnoticable inside, and couldn't be seen at all from the outside. You do want to make sure the furnace runs some, too, as it will help keep the undercarraige from freezing.

Growing up, we lived in a mobile home, and used to open the water lines just a crack at night, to keep them from freezing. You'd just have to monitor your gray tanks.

Mike


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I did this in Oklahoma and since I was gone all day working I gave up and winterized my rv and then used the rv park bathroom and showers. Saved a bundle in propane. I did manage to freeze up 2x but no damage to the unit. Wrapped the water line, and ran 2 ceramic heaters along with some electric blankets. The slideout mattress conducts the cold so use the electric blanket. You can't keep the unit warm enough, so good luck and keep us posted.

brad


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

Good tip on the electric blanket, especially with power available. i've placed 1/2 in foam insulation from Home Depot under our mattress in the slidout. It weighs virtually nothing and 2 sheets easily filled the area. The slide is hard keep warm, especially with any kind of wind blowing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Im in the very NW corner of North Dakota. There are some very creative people here because people are stuck living in RVs because there is no housing.

Best one ive seen so far. They used 2 inch closed cell foam insulation on the outside. Lined the entire rv top to bottom and sides too with insulation. Then used a shrink wrap from Shrinkfast Marketing to coat the rv. They then cut out the vents, windows and glued the roof vent areas with dicor.

They could heat the rv with just one 20 gallon bottle of propane per week in the worst conditions here... 50-70mph winds in 20-30 below temps. Rv set right out in the open here. So its VERY hard to stay warm here.

http://www.kxnet.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=678056


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Shrink wrap, foam under mattress, sleeping on top of electric blanket, these are great ideas! BTW, I'm in Missoula.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Some creative ideas.

Yet the manual for OB's claims it's a no-no for full timing. But what does Keystone know?


----------

